
Microsoft Loves Linux - rusk
https://info.microsoft.com/WE-Azure-CNTNT-FY17-08Aug-24-Microsoft-Loves-Linux-249267_Registration.html?wt.mc_id=AID555853_pd_scl_11087209727010_11087209727909
======
gregmorton
Linux doesn't give a fuck :|

